# Modifying a DeLonghi EC820



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Hi there, new to the forum, and first post! I have a Rancilio Rocky grinder and a DeLonghi EC820 machine. I'm very happy with both to be honest, but having lurked around this forum for a while I'm curious about the Gaggia Classic to see what I'm missing out on! I'm watching a few used Classics on Ebay with the intention of buying one and doing the OPV modification. However, I'd first like to see if there's anything I can do to the DeLonghi that I have. Does anyone know if there's a way to fit non-pressurised baskets to it, and if it's possible to alter the pressure from 15 bars down to 9? (Basically doing the Classic modification to it).

Many thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not heard of anyone doing the mods you mention - probably best to sell the DeLonghi as it is and go for a Classic on which you can do the OPV adjustment with ease.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You can fit a non pressurised basket to it, but there is no point doing any other modifications. There just wont be any gain on a machine like that.

You are far better off selling it and getting a classic.

Also, where do you get your coffee from at the moment? Switching to a decent roaster will make the biggest difference to your coffee, check out places like HasBean, Smokey Barn & Rave if you haven't already.


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Thank you both. Would the 15 bar pressure be too much for a non-pressurised basket (or will the coarseness of the grind control this?). I currently get my beans from Drury (http://www.shopdrury.com/) and Poblado (http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk/). Thanks for the suggestions on roasters - I'll place an order with one of them once my current stock has run out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rationale behind pressurised baskets is to create big crema - and to market this as the perfect espresso for those who aren't particularly knowledgeable about the art of espresso. The pressurised basket deliberately restricts flow hence the need for higher pump pressure to achieve this. Using a decent grinder to produce consistent and even grinds, the aim is to achieve maximum extraction from them. Using non-pressurised baskets, bar pressure at the brew head of around 9 bar achieves this. You can, of course, use higher pump pressure but the optimum as stated above is around 9 bar.


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for that information! So could I fit a non pressurised basket to my existing portafilter to see if there's any improvement? Are they a generic size/fitting? And if so, is there somewhere you can recommend that I buy it (a company affiliated with this forum maybe, instead of Amazon etc). Thanks!


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Just found this blog post on depressurizing the portafilter on a DeLonghi. Any thoughts? http://lancesteacoffebooze.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-increase-shot-quality-on.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this clip from Seattle Coffee - think the redoubtable Gail says the basket diameter is 51mm. She mentions it's compatible with a Breville non-pressurised. So follow the trail and you should be OK


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Lol I was looking at that video when you posted! My portafilter looks similar to the one on the far right, so would need extra modification. I'm going to see what I can do...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you search Delonghi on the forum you will find some threads from people who have swapped the baskets out for standard ones, and the suppliers they used.

You CANNOT make a pressurised basket non pressurised, that article is just wrong. A standard basket has loads of small holes in it, not one big one where they plastic has been removed!


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Thanks - I found this through a link in one of the threads: http://www.buyspares.co.uk/product.pl?pid=1742107. At £4.50 I think it's worth a shot before upgrading the machine.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Does the Delonghi a thermoblock or does it have a small boiler?

Normally if someone comes on here with a Delonghi I'd recommend that basket, but they tend to be using illy or supermarket pre-ground.

You have the grinder, you have good coffee. I really think it would be worth you upgrading in the future, maybe when you see a good deal on a well cared for second hand classic or silvia.

You'd have a fine setup then.


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

It has a thermoblock. Yes, I'll definitely be upgrading when I come across a good offer on a classic. Once that basket I linked to arrives I'll play around with it to see if it makes any difference and report back. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Well the non-pressurised basket arrived this morning and I've spent the last half hour playing around with things. The results are (to my relatively-novice tastebuds) are great!

Best results are as follows:

14g of beans.

I adjusted the Rocky down from 8 to 3 to make up for the increase in pressure in the basket.

Broke down any clumps with a paper clip (I've got the doser on the Rocky, and this does a pretty good job of evening out the grinds).

Tampened the grinds with quite a lot of force (no way to measure how much at the moment) with the stock plastic tampener that came with the Delonghi (need to buy a better one).

Started the machine.

There was about a 5 second delay before anything came out. Drips to start then after about 3 seconds a dark brown dribbling stream, turning into a blonde stream after about 20 seconds.

Stopped the machine after 25 seconds.

EDIT: forgot to say there was a layer of crema on top.

These were the best settings I found. Grinding finer ended up with about a 40 second pour - not very nice. Grinding coarser and the stream turned blonde after about 13 seconds, and flavour was a bit too sour. Clearly a variable I need to work on is the tampening seeing as I can't adjust the Delonghi's pressure.

Any other tips do you think I can try? I will be upgrading to the Classic eventually, but happy to play and experiment in the meantime.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would try hitting the stop switch at 18 seconds and try it before it blondes.


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for that. It didn't really work though - it's impossible to get any real consistency with this machine. I pulled a 35s shot today that was superb. I can feel my wallet twitching for an upgrade.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You know it makes sense!


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Just picked up a Classic that's barely been used for £100. And I've ordered the bits and bobs needed to do the OPV mod. Now the fun begins!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mortal Engine said:


> Just picked up a Classic that's barely been used for £100. And I've ordered the bits and bobs needed to do the OPV mod. Now the fun begins!


Good to hear - should produce much better shots than the pressurised DeLonghi.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

And if it doesn't then you'll probably blame your technique! (From an erstwhile Delonghi owner who just bought a modded Classic!)

I've been 'practicing' over the last week or so and have nearly given myself caffeine poisoning! And insomnia. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Been playing around with the Classic for a good few days now. Just finished doing the OPV mod. The default setting was 12 bars, so not too bad. Adjusted down to 10 and the shots are much better, with more consistency.

Rocky is set to 4 and a light tamp (with a Happy Donkey convex tamper rather than the Gaggia's plastic one) and I'm pulling a double in 26 seconds.

Next job - upgrade the wand. I drink Americanos mostly, but would like to start tinkering with milk now.

Quick question - I bought a naked portafilter from HD, and the settings above see the shot pouring through quickly (albeit in a pretty spout), blonding in about 15 seconds. Could it be that there is slightly less pressure in a naked PF compared to a traditional 2-spouted one? If so I think I'll forget about using the naked PF if I've found settings that work well for me.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think the PF should affect pressure, that all happens in the basket. A bottomless PF just allows you to see what's going on and check your distribution, levelling and tamping. It shouldn't affect the speed of pour.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

FWIW, I still struggle with getting everything consistent. Am using an MC2, VST basket, good beans, a Classic with OPV and PID. My tamper is (I suspect) a happy donkey one (flat). As I haven't altered the grind, it must be my tamp/distribution. Tricky business!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

VST baskets are very very fussy regarding the grind level and dose, maybe it would be better to switch to a standard none pressurised baskets for now.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Charlie. If they're that tricky, I might do as you say. I'm starting to get a bit frustrated and haven't really found my feet with all my new gear yet. I did get the standard (I think?) Gaggia non-pressurised basket with the pile of goodies that Duracell threw in. I didn't use it because a) I assumed the VST one must be better (didn't think it would be just difficult!) and b) the standard one seems a bit deeper, maybe a triple even?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> VST baskets are very very fussy regarding the grind level and dose, maybe it would be better to switch to a standard none pressurised baskets for now.


Start with the stock basket as Charlie indicates will cause you less woes early on


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very useful thread! Many thanks. Decided to leave my DL in peace and upgrade.


----------

